# Swissol GB meeting with Mark Underwood



## swissolgb (Jul 1, 2004)

Today we met with Mark Underwood to give him a chance to explain his actions. He apologised to us for selling a number of 'fake' Swissol products. He promised that he would be in touch with ALL those he still owes product to. He also said that he would be posting an apology on the forum explaining his recent actions and would confirm that he NEVER mixed or imported products in bulk from the factory or that they were stuck in Customs. Mark has assured us that he will give those customers who have ordered Swissol products the option of having his own Wax Wizard goods or the genuine Swissol article sent via ourselves.

We wish him well in the future with his own product range and know from all of your comments that he is a first class valeter of cars.


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

Can we buy the products directly through you?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jwball said:


> Can we buy the products directly through you?


Try hitting the links to the bottom of his posting - ie: www email etc


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Swissol are now proud sponsors of this site, and will be offering a discount to all members of the TT Forum.

Ads will be coming online soon with links directly to the products on offer. You will need to state your username with your order, in order to qualify for the discount, and have been a member for more than 1 month (Swissol will verify this when the order is placed).

You can see their current range at Swissol

The TT Forum would like to thank Swissol UK for their support of the TT Forum and you the users.

Welcome on board Swissol UK.

Jae


----------



## swissolgb (Jul 1, 2004)

You can purchase all the swissol products from us at [email protected] or by ringing us on 01423 797989


----------



## jrv (Jan 29, 2004)

swissolgb said:


> You can purchase all the swissol products from us at [email protected] or by ringing us on 01423 797989


I have bought all my Swissol products direct from SwissolGB and received a great service, very efficient!

JRV


----------



## andya (Jun 17, 2003)

Jae said:


> Swissol are now proud sponsors of this site, and will be offering a discount to all members of the TT Forum.


Bugger...having just bought something to make up for what the Wax Wizard didn't deliver, I don't suppose the discount will be retrospective :-(


----------



## boogerttman (Nov 27, 2003)

To those in the local area interested

Poole Audi (Dorset) are having their annual TT meet night at Poole Quay,
Dorset on Friday 30th July at 7.00pm. I've got lots of promotional material from Swissol GB, and my car will be on show suitably cleaned, waxed and polished to show interested parties just how good the waxes and products are.

Just hope it doesn't p**s down again..


----------



## TONYATSWISSOL (Mar 8, 2004)

swissolgb said:


> You can purchase all the swissol products from us at [email protected] or by ringing us on 01423 797989


Hi guys just a quick note to say iam a authorised swissol detailer and have been using Swissol GB for a few years now and recieve an excellent service and would recc them to anyone.
:wink:


----------



## TONYATSWISSOL (Mar 8, 2004)

TONYATSWISSOL said:


> swissolgb said:
> 
> 
> > You can purchase all the swissol products from us at [email protected] or by ringing us on 01423 797989
> ...


 :lol: woops i can spell i think receive


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hi Tony - just for clarification - your forum name, "Tony *at* Swissol" implies that you work for Swissol direct - is this correct?

Cheers, Clive


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> Hi Tony - just for clarification - your forum name, "Tony *at* Swissol" implies that you work for Swissol direct - is this correct?
> 
> Cheers, Clive


I just keep thinking of Swiss Tony


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

With your spelling and Mark Underwood's Maths you'd make a great team........

"Polishing cars with Swissol, Paul, is like making love to a beautiful woman. First, you get her all waxed up, then use strong thrusting motions back and forth, making sure that your action is firm but smooth; Finally when you've given her a thoroughly good going over, wipe her off and you're done".


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Matthew said:


> With your spelling and Mark Underwood's Maths you'd make a great team........
> 
> "Polishing cars with Swissol, Paul, is like making love to a beautiful woman. First, you get her all waxed up, then use strong thrusting motions back and forth, making sure that your action is firm but smooth; Finally when you've given her a thoroughly good going over, wipe her off and you're done".


Who`s spelling :?:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

ronin said:


> Who`s spelling :?:


Tony's, obviously?


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

Matthew said:


> With your spelling and Mark Underwood's Maths you'd make a great team........
> 
> "Polishing cars with Swissol, Paul, is like making love to a beautiful woman. First, you get her all waxed up, then use strong thrusting motions back and forth, making sure that your action is firm but smooth; Finally when you've given her a thoroughly good going over, wipe her off and you're done".


Tony's - Not yours!


----------



## HerbieFrog (Mar 20, 2004)

ronin said:


> Who`s spelling :?:


Actually that should have been "Whose spelling?"


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

HerbieFrog said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > Who`s spelling :?:
> ...


Err - yeah- whatever.......


----------



## TONYATSWISSOL (Mar 8, 2004)

clived said:


> Hi Tony - just for clarification - your forum name, "Tony *at* Swissol" implies that you work for Swissol direct - is this correct?
> 
> Cheers, Clive


Hello Clive no i work for myself Tony Autoshine its just a screen name i use swissol on alot of my customers cars .
Regards Tony


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Anyone seen Mark's post yet - maybe I missed it ???


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Nothing yet. :?


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

I gave Mark the benefit of the doubt and he's taken that for granted. I'll be on his back next week about getting a refund or my stuff. I'm done with this. :evil:


----------



## mercedes_SLK (Feb 9, 2004)

whats the latest with the wax wizard fiasco?

STILL waiting for either the product to be sent or a full refund in accordence with current consumer laws!

Had a mobile message left by Mark a number of weeks ago, replied to it several times, but to date STILL NO RESPONSE!

Think i too may set myself up selling a product, take a hefty price for it with the promise to deliver asap.......go along stick it in a high interest account for 6 months and then do nothing but wait!!!!!

Mark, if your reading this, please get in touch, I would like either the product you promised or a full refund!

Regards all

peTTe


----------



## Tony Spears (Jul 25, 2004)

mercedes_SLK said:


> whats the latest with the wax wizard fiasco?
> 
> STILL waiting for either the product to be sent or a full refund in accordence with current consumer laws!
> 
> ...


Just a quick post Wax Wizard was viewing on boxanet forum yesterday but didnt post.
Contact swissolgb they are sponsors of this forum now and will try and sort you out i would think.tel o1423797989


----------



## boogerttman (Nov 27, 2003)

boogerttman said:


> Poole Audi (Dorset) are having their annual TT meet night at Poole Quay,
> Dorset on Friday 30th July at 7.00pm. I've got lots of promotional material from Swissol GB, and my car will be on show suitably cleaned, waxed and polished to show interested parties just how good the waxes and products are.


Oops...

Never made it to the Poole TT night as I was stranded off Old Harry Rocks off Poole harbour when my friends brand new boat developed engine problems - luckily his boat dealer came out to rectify the problem but we didn't get in to Poole harbour until 11.30pm.

We got a good view of the Bournemouth fireworks though..

If anyone in the area wants to see how good Swissol products are (I've got most of them) contact me through the site and we can meet up.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Tony Spears said:


> mercedes_SLK said:
> 
> 
> > whats the latest with the wax wizard fiasco?
> ...


Have you applied for the position of Mark's stalker?


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Hmmmm how do we know that this post is from a genuine Swissol person?

I could set up a forum name 'Zymol UK' and say that im an official Zymol rep.

Do we really beleive that Swissol would still use Mark to sell their products?


----------



## swissolgb (Jul 1, 2004)

Tony Spears from Autoshine is an authorised stockist of Swissol products, we recommend his work and we are happy to have him part of our team, you can see all authorised stockist's os our products at www.swissol.com

Andrew Mearns, Swissol GB


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

swissolgb said:


> Tony Spears from Autoshine is an authorised stockist of Swissol products, we recommend his work and we are happy to have him part of our team, you can see all authorised stockist's os our products at www.swissol.com
> 
> Andrew Mearns, Swissol GB


I would recommend that people use the contact details on the Swissol website rather than any details on this forum.

http://www.swissol.com/E/GB/Kontakt.htm

I believe you should do this to. You should examine the way that people buy your products and adjust your processes to make sure that the Mark thing does not happen again.

As I say I could set up a forum name 'Swissol Sico' and say that I was recommended by Swissol. At the moment you are open to all kinds of fraudulent action.

Use your website to take bookings and it will prevent any mishaps in the future. IMO

Bill Gates

(see what I mean)


----------



## john_wintle (Mar 9, 2003)

Sico-Bill et al,

If any one would like some of the products, I am still around (and on the website), and have been on this forum for a while now, as other people can vouch.

John.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Which thread can I read the history of this? just wondered how far back it goes?


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

shao_khan said:


> Which thread can I read the history of this? just wondered how far back it goes?


Here is thirteen pages worth.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Ta


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> Posted: 13 Aug 2004 10:18 Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Nice to see you on here again John.

For those that maybe a little wary of parting with significant sums of money for Swissol products...well, I've been doing that for a good while with John; ever since WW became "difficult" to contact.

Excellent service, all genuine products...and better prices than WW was offering on the G/B prices.
I have no hesitation in recommending John.

Dave


----------

